# Handling Tokay Gecko's



## JDeRosa (Mar 17, 2010)

If you get them young, can you train them to be less aggressive? Like a snake?


----------



## Jmugleston (Mar 17, 2010)

JDeRosa said:


> If you get them young, can you train them to be less aggressive? Like a snake?


N.E.R.D. has a number of different captive bred morphs of tokay's. They are constantly showing them off at shows and showing how they can be more tolerant of handling (I'm guessing that is what you meant by training to be less aggressive) if you interact with them at an early age.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 17, 2010)

It will still likely cause the animal some stress, I personally don't like to handle skiddish lizards like that.  I always worry about them leaping and falling to the floor.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh my! Those pied Tokays on the NERD site are incredible!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 17, 2010)

*To-Kay or Not Tokay*



JDeRosa said:


> If you get them young, can you train them to be less aggressive? Like a snake?


Yes.....Individual specimin depending.....Depends on the dedicated keeper, as well  I have "met" several, that were "Tame", and Most are Not 



zonbonzovi said:


> Oh my! Those pied Tokays on the NERD site are incredible!


I know! the Blue varieties, are almost affordable - Jason


----------



## Spiderkeeper61 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Tame Tokay!!*

Our Tokay is like a little pit bull with a long tail.  He has never once shown that he ever wanted any part of being held by anything but his toes on the glass.  He will bite us if we try to touch him in any way and he has been with us since he was very small.  Just up to the individual lizard as with any animals..


----------



## 8by8 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dont own a Tokay, but water dragons can be unhandleable as adults. Your best bet would be to get a baby and try "handeling" him for short intervals. Me and my fiancee hand fed are dragons, which is a long slow process, but the bond that grows is unreal. I know Tokays and WD's are different, but this sort of thing should be dealt with the same IMO. What color Tokay you got?


----------



## billopelma (Mar 17, 2010)

I've found them to be pretty universally testy as youngsters...







...but some do mellow as they get older. I find them easy to handle, you just 'stick' them on to your flesh/clothing and you can walk around for half an hour with 'em no problem.







Bill


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIc3y0D5ipM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIc3y0D5ipM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

According to this lady it can be done, with some patience. I've mostly seen that as long as you are non-threatening you can reach in and do any sort of maintenance that you need to without getting barked at. Pretty cool lizards nonetheless.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah... mine would  have already bit you when you got any distance that he could reach.. I had one that was fairly tame but her health wasn't the best..

here's pics of my male tokay bite aftermath.
I haven't weighed him but he steadily gained and now is quite chunky..but not fat. my guess is between 12-13"


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 19, 2010)

billopelma said:


> I've found them to be pretty universally testy as youngsters...
> 
> ...but some do mellow as they get older. I find them easy to handle, you just 'stick' them on to your flesh/clothing and you can walk around for half an hour with 'em no problem.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA!, that is hilarious 
thanks for laughs Bill


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tokay Gex are Fun!*

Bazz & Bill: Those are "Classic" Pics! 

Audrey: Very Impressive, All-Around


----------



## Matt K (Mar 20, 2010)

They can all be accustomed to being handled by people.... you just have to be willing to bleed for a couple of weeks to make it happen.

Personally, I don't handle any of my animals except for the cat.  Reptiles don't seek out affection in the wild, and I keep them that way at home.


----------

